# ghrp-6 and cjc no dac   Purchase Peptides



## mnpower (May 22, 2012)

so after losing 9 kits of growth to some lucky mailman i decided I would try some peptides.
I ordered to start a 6 week supply of ghrp-6 and cjc from pp

i am running what i believe to be roughly 100mcg 3x a day of both 

my first day was friday night and after the injection i would get the  same flush feeling i got from my generic growth i had been on, then all  the sudden the urge to raid the local food cupboard.  my muscles are  feeling fuller and all seems to go well so far 4 days into it. will keep  posted updated probably every other day on what i am feeling.

stats
--------
25 years old
started at 335 lbs weighted in this am at 339(had a bachlor party though so a lot might be from that)
current stack  5 x a week 100mgs prop 50 mg tren 50mg winny inject  and 100mgs winny caps
2 week cycle of clen  2 week cycle or eca

current lifts
------------
bench press roughly 600lbs  down from 635(but i also weight 370 so the drop in lbs = drop in lbs)
not currently squatting or deading do to a blow vein in my leg and i dont want to fuck it up more until i get it fixed


----------



## mnpower (May 22, 2012)

It is now tuesday morning and my subject is feeling outstounding. He worked out last night and man his lifts felt great. Sleep like a baby last night and a houjr past his alarm this morning.
His muscles are feeling more full yet and has some serious munchies going on.

body weight is going back down from his bing drinking this weekend and is back to a 336 from 340. The nice warm tinngly sensation he gets after inject is still going strong.


----------



## mnpower (May 22, 2012)

on another side note, the subject had a ruptured vein in their leg waiting to get checked out. it had been bad for 3 weeks and now seems to be getting better...concidence maybe but note worthy. also expericing a little bit of joint pain in shoulders and wrists...


----------



## mnpower (May 23, 2012)

this am my weight was back down to the 335 range. if i push myself hard i might break 330 which was my goal for my brothers wedding. 
Im sure most of what I am feeling is still all mental but i walked into the gym and was told I look much slimer(down from 370) and that i am starting to look human again coming from probably one of the mostic critacal bastards i know so that was nice.

On Monday I pushed a very very easy 585 and a 675 single with my slingshot then hit a set of 10 585 with the slingshot so things are right on track.

I am pretty much taking the rest of the week off lifting as i have to get shit in line for the wedding this weekend but I will post my numbers if weight loss continues and monday after my bench workout.


----------



## TwisT (May 23, 2012)

Nice buddy, keep up the good log. Glad things are working well for you


----------



## teezhay (May 23, 2012)

I hate guys like OP. They're goddamn enormous, and after I'm done loading six plates onto a bar and feeling alpha as fuck, they pick up the same bar with one hand, load on two more plates on either side, and rep it 20 times for an endurance warm-up set. Makes me feel like Daffy Duck for Christ's sake.


----------



## fsoe (May 23, 2012)

researcing both now and they are spot on


----------



## mnpower (May 24, 2012)

so i guess heres a random question  5 kits of my growth game today.... i really like these peptides and am going to keep running them but should i incorportate the hgh as well  maybe do like 4 ius in the am then start the ghrp later in the day


----------



## crackrbaby (May 24, 2012)

Yeah buddy, run the GH in the AM and the peps pre or post workout, and pre bed..
 Just my .02


----------



## mnpower (May 24, 2012)

i workout at night as thats how my schedule allows you think growth 8 am  100mcg ghrp and cjc around 5 then another 100mcg at 11 or so?


----------



## crackrbaby (May 24, 2012)

mnpower said:


> i workout at night as thats how my schedule allows you think growth 8 am  100mcg ghrp and cjc around 5 then another 100mcg at 11 or so?


 Sounds good.
Do a quick search and you'll find many reviews which outlines similar combo's..
 Heres one : http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/research-chemicals/156858-ghrp-cjc-1295-hgh-together.html


----------



## mnpower (May 24, 2012)

nice now im even more excited


----------



## mnpower (May 26, 2012)

so my bac water finally came in today, by the time i got it, it was around 5 pm so i did 5 ius of the hgh its now 12:45 and getting ready for bed and shot my dosage of roughly 200mcg ghrp and 100mcg cjc  (i know higher then normal but it seems to be working well)

i havent had a shot of either hgh or ghrp for a couple days and i must say im feeling a little off. I have been pissing like a race horse and i dont have the awesome state of well being i have had while on either substance. Hopefully in a day or so it returns.


----------



## TwisT (May 27, 2012)

Nice log buddy, cant wait to see the results!


----------



## mnpower (May 27, 2012)

weighed in tonight before bed 333.8  if i play my cards right and after the zoo and gym tomorrow i should be below 330  i am loving this stuff. also thinking about getting some clen from purchase peptides. I had some from another company that was ok but i have read great things about PP's


----------



## TwisT (May 28, 2012)

mnpower said:


> weighed in tonight before bed 333.8  if i play my cards right and after the zoo and gym tomorrow i should be below 330  i am loving this stuff. also thinking about getting some clen from purchase peptides. I had some from another company that was ok but i have read great things about PP's



Wont be disappointed!


----------



## mnpower (May 28, 2012)

woke up too my 5iu of hgh went to the zoo for an hour to talk around for my cardio(gotta get creative) came back and weight 330.8 so freakin close  gunna take my ghrp and cjc quick and go stick it to the wife to break this shit


----------



## mnpower (May 28, 2012)

so i also just ordered a batch of super dmz and some PP clen to go along with this cycle  so here is what my cycle should currently look lie
500-700mgs of test p a week 150mg a day give or take
50mg tren ace ed
100 mg winny
2 tabs super dmz
5 iu hgh
400mcg ghrp 200mcg cjc
40 mcg(stepping up over two weeks to 100 and then down to 40 again) of clen
chicken....chicken...chicken...beef  yummy yummy protein


----------



## crackrbaby (May 28, 2012)

Thats a beast stack!.. You should Trans-Form.. Take pics of your progress and dont forget to load up on liver supps.


----------



## mnpower (May 28, 2012)

i hope so man, i am really hoping so i am tired of being fat lol


----------



## SuperLift (May 28, 2012)

get some pics up bro!


----------



## mnpower (May 29, 2012)

woek up this am at 332 lightest morning in well over a year. I felt like a million bucks, felt really solid and ready to tackle the day and i though i looked amazing in the mirror compared to normal. Loving everything that is going on right now


----------



## TwisT (May 29, 2012)

mnpower said:


> woek up this am at 332 lightest morning in well over a year. I felt like a million bucks, felt really solid and ready to tackle the day and i though i looked amazing in the mirror compared to normal. Loving everything that is going on right now



Still a huge mother fucker lol


----------



## mnpower (May 30, 2012)

so i havent really worked out since tuesday of last week dealing iwth some wedding stuff for my brother and the wedding of course....yet i have still been losing weight.
I was back up to 334 today but i ate pretty good last night before bed, a lot of water weight i imagine.  im totally out of clen now so sad. 
last night i hit 545 x 4 on the bench(raw) which should put me back around 620ish for a max... then went to 600 for 1  missed 695 with the sling shot and called it a day

i sleep like a baby and feel great     my vein is almost completely healed now, there seems to be skin growing over the hole now so once again might not be related but probably not a coincdence


----------



## mnpower (May 30, 2012)

just ordered clen from purchase peptides time to shed some more fat and look like the rest of you sexy bitchs.   FYI Below(saved me 3 dollars not a lot but enough to intise me to buy)


Just in case if you missed the Memorial Day sale purchasepeptides.com is 

giving you another chance to  earn an additional 10% off by using discount

code *3031st* for 10% off! TODAY May 30th & TOMORROW May 31st only!


----------



## mnpower (Jun 1, 2012)

been a couple days since i posted, i apologize. Every morning when I wake up now i feel so freakin tight it feels amazing. In the gym though i feel as if i have been a bit lethargic and not really having any motivation to work out. I was sore as hell this am and i feel maybe i have overdone it just a tad. i have a meet on the 9th i am going to see how that goes. I will take tonight of lifting and see if i feel any better on sat.


----------



## mnpower (Jun 1, 2012)

also i should note my weight is slighly elevated this morning at around 337... i would image a touch of water weight


----------



## TwisT (Jun 1, 2012)

mnpower said:


> been a couple days since i posted, i apologize. Every morning when I wake up now i feel so freakin tight it feels amazing. In the gym though i feel as if i have been a bit lethargic and not really having any motivation to work out. I was sore as hell this am and i feel maybe i have overdone it just a tad. i have a meet on the 9th i am going to see how that goes. I will take tonight of lifting and see if i feel any better on sat.



Lookin good dude, keep it up


----------



## mnpower (Jun 1, 2012)

ugh i can not stop eatting which sucks because i cant stop going to the bathroom but damn im feelin good. my back is feeling wider then it ever has


----------



## TwisT (Jun 1, 2012)

mnpower said:


> ugh i can not stop eatting which sucks because i cant stop going to the bathroom but damn im feelin good. my back is feeling wider then it ever has



Good signes


----------



## mnpower (Jun 4, 2012)

what a crazy weekend....adpopted a new puppy( i believe a manchester  terrier / chiwawa mix) and I have never meet such a little baby in my  life. he is adorable and i love the little guy to death but minus the  fact his balls are chopped of he still has none lol.

So needless  to day i kind of feel off the wagon over the weekend. the ironmaglabs  super dmz and my winny tabs were easy to get in but no test tren or hgh  or ghrp were taken. i still feel amazing, glanced in the mirror sunday  night and though damn i am looking freakin good. My weight is back down  to 334 probably lost some water weight not hitting the growth and  playing with the little guy all weekend. i find my opener for the  weekend tongith so we shall see how that goes.

my apptetite is  still through the roof went to olive garden last night 5 bowls of soup  and a whole plate of chicken alfredo. got home a nour later and was  starving again. I love it. My clen also got here sat but do to the wife  being around was unable to indulge in that so i will have a update  tonight on how ittery i get off of that.


----------



## mnpower (Jun 5, 2012)

did my bench opener last night of 600 raw and it flew up like it was no ones business.... then i got home and every singel muscle in my body was cramping must have been dehydrated....  woek up this am after drining a liter of water and passing out i feel so full and looked amazing in the mirror. my wife is starting to question what is going on

2nd day on the clen and i might have overloaded it a bit much but man its the strongest shit ive ever done


----------



## crackrbaby (Jun 5, 2012)

Get er' Done


----------



## mnpower (Jun 6, 2012)

has anyone noticed any kind of muscle sorness all over their body from this stuff??? i think its just tightness i always feel so pumped(havent shot it today no good time in court all day stupid) and i feel a bit deflatted


----------



## crackrbaby (Jun 6, 2012)

Yes, I noticed a moreless "fuller" feeling.. I also started to feel as if I were loosing some of my flexability. I got into the habbit of streatching in the mornings and tagging the heavy bag for a bit.. That cleared my flexability issues right up.
 Are you currently running the Super Dmz with this? If so, that stuff put a major hurting on all my joints, back, and muscles. I would yawn and get a painfull jaw cramp.


----------



## TwisT (Jun 6, 2012)

I have a boner


----------



## mnpower (Jun 6, 2012)

yea   the super dmz is good stuff though but i get the lower back pain must like i did with mdrol   add that to the hgh ghrp cjc test tren winny and clen and my body is all over the fucking place


----------



## crackrbaby (Jun 6, 2012)

TwisT said:


> I have a boner


 play with it.


----------



## mnpower (Jun 8, 2012)

the changes i am starting to see in my body aere freaking crazy. a couple more months i am going to look like a new person. i have a meet tomorrow i will post my results i feel amazing


----------



## mnpower (Jun 11, 2012)

took my hgh and clen this am waiting for the shakes to start lol.  weighed in a 330.8 despite eatting like shit yesterday. i have a good  feeling this will be the week i break 330 

ging to ease back into working out this week as i had the meet this weekend


----------



## TwisT (Jun 11, 2012)

mnpower said:


> took my hgh and clen this am waiting for the shakes to start lol.  weighed in a 330.8 despite eatting like shit yesterday. i have a good  feeling this will be the week i break 330
> 
> ging to ease back into working out this week as i had the meet this weekend



330?? you big fuck


----------

